# BOSTON HALIFAX and BOSTON ARROW built 1958 Lowestoft



## Pierre

I try to find photographs of the trawlers BOSTON HALIFAX and BOSTON ARROW built 1958 by Richards Iron Works de Lowestoft . Who knows where these trawlers are now ?

Thanks

Pierre


----------



## 6639

Boston Halifax sold to French owners in 1963 and renamed "CHIPEAU" CC3375 
Boston Arrow sold to french owners in 1963 and renamed 
"AVOCETTE" CC3886


----------



## Pierre

Thanks to NHP651.

The two trawlers were later sold to a fishing company of Gravelines, based Boulogne sur mer, renamed LE TEMPLIER and LE CROISE and later sold to an unknown buyer.

I try to find photos of these trawlers during their Lowestoft lifes and during their lifes after their french lifes.

Pierre


----------



## TSJ59

Hello Pierre,

I've a B&W photo of _M.T. Boston Arrow LT 113 _ - see thumbnail if you would like a larger copy, (316kbs) Please PM me with an email address.

Cheers Terry


----------



## gaz c

thanks for the view of the boston arrow,please send alarger view to _(email__ address deleted please make initial contact by PM)_


----------



## TRAWLERKID

hello my name is john richardson im retired and live in fleetwood my hobby is painting trawlers and have been asked to paint boston arrow for someones grandad for christmas and would be grateful for any images. e mail address is [email protected] .co.uk thks for any help


----------



## Coastie

Are they sister ships to the Boston Hornet which used to be here in Holyhead?


----------



## Steve Farrow

Just posted a photo of the Boston Halifax in the Fishing Gallery.

Steve


----------



## mattarosa

TRAWLERKID said:


> hello my name is john richardson im retired and live in fleetwood my hobby is painting trawlers and have been asked to paint boston arrow for someones grandad for christmas and would be grateful for any images. e mail address is [email protected] .co.uk thks for any help



Hello John

I have this postcard of Boston Arrow.

Hilary


----------

